# Intake Plenum Power Valve Assembly



## HenryVal3 (3 mo ago)

On my 2007 Murano, the heavy brass butterfly flapper plate in the intake plenum power valve assembly came loose and freely bounced around in the chamber for possibly 10+ years. No rough engine. No check engine light. It was discovered inadvertently when the intake plenum was removed to replace rear plugs and coil packs. That was a tough job! Questions: 1. Should it be replaced? 2. Is it part of emissions control? 3. Is this a common problem with this engine? My local Nissan shop says they “never heard of it” before me! Sure. My guess is it is a design defect/flaw as the brass plate is too heavy to frequently move 90 degrees thousands of times/day for years. Inertia from the excessively heavy plate probably causes the loosening of the two screws holding it on the shaft. The plate should be thin steel or aluminum, but definitely NOT thick brass! Do you suppose the screws are sitting on one of the heads or been sucked in an intake valve and blown out the exhaust?


----------

